# Attaching a mirror on sliding closet door



## ironman70 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am trying to figure out out to attach a mirror (was cut from a much larger mirror, no trim) to a hollow-core sliding closet door. Not sure if using mirror adhesive will be strong enough to hold the mirror.

Any thoughts/ideas?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

HD/LOWES...has those clear plastic holders you screw in at the line drawn then slip the mirror down into them and do the 2 top ones or metal ones http://www.mirrorsupports.net/


----------



## ironman70 (Aug 20, 2010)

My only reservation with using clips is that since the door is a hollow-core, I am concerned that the clips will rip right out due to not having enough wood for the screws to bite into.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> My only reservation with using clips is that since the door is a hollow-core, I am concerned that the clips will rip right out due to not having enough wood for the screws to bite into.


Yup! Valid concern.

Tell us more about the mirrors themselves.

Are they plate glass, are they WalMart style, are they framed, what size are they? You know...stupid stuff like that.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Yup! Valid concern.
> 
> Tell us more about the mirrors themselves.
> 
> Are they plate glass, are they WalMart style, are they framed, what size are they? You know...stupid stuff like that.


Agreed. You could get away with a piece of mirrored acrylic that would be light weight. Of course it would not be as visually perfect as glass but if you are going to use the mirror to just make a quick check of tie, dress, or whatever? A nice piece of quality reflective plastic would work.

If your doors are hollow I would be willing to bet the track holding them up at the ceiling needs a few more screws before you hang glass on the doors. And the roller hardware may have to be upgraded to support the weight of a glass mirror. Otherwise you will be knocking the things off the tracks and cursing from here on out. And if it is a thin, cheap WalMart thing have bandaids handy and the car ready for a few stitches when you bend or warp the glass trying to track the door again. 

Does the mirror have to go on the sliding closet door or could it go on the room entry door or something?


----------



## ironman70 (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess more details would be helpful.

Doors are 42 x 77. Plate glass mirror is 38 3/4 x 70 3/4. They were old gym mirrors that my father in law gave which I cut down.

The doors are for sliding (bypass) closet doors. Master bedroom is medium in size and instead of having a stand alone mirror in the room, i wanted just just mount one on a closet door. 

Door tracks and rollers are the heavest ones that Lowe's sells. I knew that it would have to bear some weight and they are fully secured with way more screws than was supplied.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow!

That's going to be 1/4" plate I would guess. If so those mirrors weigh 60 pounds each.

Okay... your only saving-grace may be that the glass is wide enough and tall enough that you might just be able to catch the stiles and rails that are buried in the door. I would first use a stud finder to try and detect where the edges of the stiles and rails are located. There won't be much to them but it may be possible. If you can get the screws of the mounting devices into the stiles and rails it may work. Of course you can only hang one mirror per pair of doors.


That's scary.:yes:


----------



## ironman70 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was thinking about making a shelf of sorts for the mirror to sit on. 

Just taking a piece of 1x or 2x and rabbiting out a quarter inch on the backside, securing it to the closet door by screws to the rails and setting the mirror in the rabbit. i would also do the same for the top and use mirror adhesive on the back of the mirror.

Overkill or am i on to something...


----------



## ironman70 (Aug 20, 2010)

BTW, the only door that would be getting a mirror would be the front closet door.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Wow!
> 
> That's going to be 1/4" plate I would guess. If so those mirrors weigh 60 pounds each.
> 
> That's scary.:yes:


Very scary. I would not do it. :no:

Here is a probable detail drawing close to your hollow door. Actually, your closet door will be less. 

http://www.sweethaven02.com/BldgConst/Bldg02/fig1324.jpg


----------

